# Adorama's flash "Deal of the day"



## Ozarker (Nov 8, 2016)

This is one smoking deal! 600ws

http://www.adorama.com/fplfx600tbc.html#source=productOptions


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 8, 2016)

$50 off the Adorama Amazon Price. 

https://www.amazon.com/Flashpoint-XPLOR-600-Battery-Powered-Transmitter/dp/B01HE7HJNM/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1478640079&sr=8-7&keywords=flashpoint+strobe


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 11, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> $50 off the Adorama Amazon Price.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Flashpoint-XPLOR-600-Battery-Powered-Transmitter/dp/B01HE7HJNM/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1478640079&sr=8-7&keywords=flashpoint+strobe



Someday, ahhma git me some of those.


----------



## tr573 (Nov 11, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> $50 off the Adorama Amazon Price.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Flashpoint-XPLOR-600-Battery-Powered-Transmitter/dp/B01HE7HJNM/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1478640079&sr=8-7&keywords=flashpoint+strobe



and if you get the actual godox (OEM mfgr) version, it's only 600$ vs Adorama's rebadge

The only thing paying the extra to adorama gets you is somebody else to ship it to china for repair on your behalf.


----------



## Alex_M (Dec 25, 2016)

I found 2 x Godox AD600BM strobes, Godox AD360IIC and Godox X1T-C trigger under the Christmas tree this morning. I thought that Santa was extra nice this Christmas! 
It does not come with standard 7" reflector and carry case. Adorama version does. 
If you are in US, there is literally no point in purchasing Godox OEM version as you do not get extra toys with your purchase and no local warranty. You, guys, should feel privileged!



tr573 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > $50 off the Adorama Amazon Price.
> ...


----------

